# Oil Pressure Light



## rexjettarex (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay so I've been doing some looking and to no success. 

Background:

Motor - APH 1.8t
Brand new oil pan
Oil - 10w40 Synthetic

So pretty much I've finally got my new oil pan on, drove around all good. Got rear ended... super, drive it the next day and my oil pressure light comes on? The pickup tube looked just fine and the pump has never given me issues before either. I really don't want to drop the pan again if it's most likely a sensor but I'd rather not do another motor swap. No weird noises and no fluctuating rpms. Everything looks and sounds to be lubricated. Any imput would be awesome. The light only comes on for a few seconds and then shuts back off. It blinks and beeps and is not constant. Oil level is at the right height also.

Thanks VORTEX

Rex


----------

